# The Vape Guy - Geek Vape Ammit



## BumbleBee (15/12/16)

The much anticipated Geek Vape Ammit RTA arrived at The Vape Guy this morning, I've been playing with it for most of the day and I must say I'm quite impressed. I was concerned that it was going to come with a wide bore drip tip but thankfully Geek Vape were clever and kept it as a standard 510.

​
I currently have a Demon Killer Alien in the tank sitting at 0.24 ohms, at 40W this RTA is reproducing flavours very nicely, dare I say better than any other single coil rebuildable I've tried to date. It's even threatening the spot that my much loved Billow RTAs hold.

​
With this massive chunk of stainless steel masquerading as a coil installed, the airflow is slightly restricted, about on par with my Billow v2. This suits me perfectly as I am not a big fan of wide open airflow on a tank. I've gone through a tank of 60vg juice and a tank of 80vg on the same build, wicked with Cotton Bacon v2 I have not yet had a dry hit and there is zero sign of leaking or condensation happening anywhere.

I have yet to try other builds but I am pretty sure this tank will be staying in my rotation. This tank is a winner.

Geek Vape Ammit RTAs are available here:
http://www.vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-Atomisers/geek-vape-ammit-rta
for only *R490*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Excellent writeup @BumbleBee !!

So great you tried it out and shared your findings
Thanks

Thats value adding from a vendor perspective!

Do you think it will work well with a normal non-exotic coil?

And whats the juice capacity?


----------



## BumbleBee (15/12/16)

Silver said:


> Excellent writeup @BumbleBee !!
> 
> So great you tried it out and shared your findings
> Thanks
> ...


Thanks @Silver 

It holds 3.5ml of juice, not bad for a 22mm RTA. With the Alien coil I managed to go through 2 refills quite easily. I am going to try a 24g Nichrome build tomorrow and see how it goes, I think I would prefer a non-exotic build anyway, these fancy coils run too hot for me. I'll update once I've had the Nichrome build running for a bit.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> It holds 3.5ml of juice, not bad for a 22mm RTA. With the Alien coil I managed to go through 2 refills quite easily. I am going to try a 24g Nichrome build tomorrow and see how it goes, I think I would prefer a non-exotic build anyway, these fancy coils run too hot for me. I'll update once I've had the Nichrome build running for a bit.



Thanks @BumbleBee 
Looking forward to hearing how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/12/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee
> Looking forward to hearing how it goes


I've got a 24g NiChrome build in at the moment, 8 wraps with 3mm ID at 0.58 ohms running between 25 and 30W it's even better, flavour is more concentrated, a bit more pronounced and not as hot as that SS Alien. The airflow has also opened up ever so slightly with this build and again, no leaking 

I was so nervous about leaking because of the horrible experience I had with the Geek Vape Griffin 25, I tried 3 of them and they all dumped juice on me. So far the Ammit is an absolute pleasure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rincewind (19/12/16)

0.18 Ohm, Alien 0.3*32GA and 26GA Kanthal

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rincewind (6/3/17)

Bored. So I did this 




0.22 ohm, 3.5mm ID, 5 wraps 26ga * 30ga SS claptons + 6 wraps 26ga SS

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Akash (6/3/17)

But @Rincewind how does it vape? I made a similar build for my merlin mini single coil and found it a bit too warm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind (6/3/17)

It vapes pretty good, flavour is a tad muted at higher watts but at 40w where i'm running it now is great. Not too hot, cause I dont like a hot vape(and besides, at high watts you get dry hits if you chain vape). Even the ramp up is quite short. Overall its surprisingly good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (6/3/17)

My go to build on the Ammit is a 4/5 wrap 3x28g kanthal alien with 34g nichrome. Fits like a glove and a truly awesome vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Schnappie (6/3/17)

Anyone maybe in the position to comment on if this tank can take on the SM25?


----------



## Rincewind (6/3/17)

@Schnappie I have, unfortunately, never had the chance to put the SM25 through its paces. But I keep hearing good things about it, I have spent quite a bit of time with the Ammit and it beats everything else I have tried to date on flavor and ease of building. Going to keep todays build for a bit, after that I will try a 4.5mm ID clapton or alien(or a combination of the two) and see how much build room is left  and how it vapes. Which is the other thing I love about this tank, miles and miles of build room!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rincewind (20/3/17)

3mm ID, 0.3*0.8 32ga SS alien wrapped around 26ga*30ga SS clapton, .28 ohm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rincewind (20/3/17)

For reference, here it is on a 22mm dripper


----------



## Stosta (20/3/17)

Rincewind said:


> For reference, here it is on a 22mm dripper
> 
> View attachment 88780


Wow! That is a huge build-space!

Everyone keeps on telling me I need to try the Ammit, this might just persuade me, that is insane!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (20/3/17)

Oh my gosh @Rincewind 
That looks like a scene from a SciFi horror movie!!
But its so beautiful
My word

Tell me does the Ammit do well with "normal" coils too?
Like the ones i can build - like 7 wraps normal looking ones? Hehe

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/3/17)

Rincewind said:


> 3mm ID, 0.3*0.8 32ga SS alien wrapped around 26ga*30ga SS clapton, .28 ohm
> 
> View attachment 88777
> View attachment 88778
> View attachment 88779


That's not a coil, it's a Flux Capacitor

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/3/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh @Rincewind
> That looks like a scene from a SciFi horror movie!!
> But its so beautiful
> My word
> ...


It does indeed, 6 or 7 wrap 26 or 24g coils works very well in this RTA. We just tried this Time Warp Generator to see how big we could go, and it really was a pretty good vape, very dense with insane flavour but a touch on the hot side.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rincewind (20/3/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh @Rincewind
> That looks like a scene from a SciFi horror movie!!
> But its so beautiful
> My word
> ...




LOL! @Silver It does indeed take normal coils  Currently running 6 wrap ss claptons, When i'm bored I have a nasty tendency to try and fit the biggest possible build into whatever tank i'm using. Doesnt always work out, but it is fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/17)

BumbleBee said:


> It does indeed, 6 or 7 wrap 26 or 24g coils works very well in this RTA. We just tried this Time Warp Generator to see how big we could go, and it really was a pretty good vape, very dense with insane flavour but a touch on the hot side.



Thanks @BumbleBee 
I trust your judgement because i know you know how i vape. 

I have a problem though. There are too many things I want and too little time on my side to try them all and get the enjoyment out of them. But you guys make it hard with all your provocative postings! Keep it up, i will get the time at some point.


----------



## BumbleBee (20/3/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee
> I trust your judgement because i know you know how i vape.
> 
> I have a problem though. There are too many things I want and too little time on my side to try them all and get the enjoyment out of them. But you guys make it hard with all your provocative postings! Keep it up, i will get the time at some point.


lol, I hear you on the time issue, just sleep less

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/3/17)

Just a quick heads-up, we've managed to snag a few more *Ammits* in *Black*, they're available here


----------

